# Would like to adopt a Hav in need



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

Sasha and I would like to add a new member to our family. We would of course prefer a Havanese or even a mix if we are rescuing her/him. I have been watching HavRescue but other than Mocha it is rare to see one in Washington or Oregon. So I am asking if anyone hears of a Hav in need to let me know. Sasha promises to share her toys and to play RLH. Thank you.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Good for you Linda.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a great idea, Linda! I'm sure Sasha would love a brother or sister - Abby loves her McGee! I'll keep my ears open.


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

Anyone familiar with Flaming Geyser Havanese in Enumclaw, WA? I have been trying to get her to call me back to no avail?


----------



## Beanie (Aug 30, 2009)

Linda:
There is a little male puppy in Utah at Wasatch Rescue...he is 12 weeks old; don't know if you can get there...see my post above. I know that rescues in WA and OR are rare, maybe there is someone that can meet you 1/2 way...a Salt Lake Havi lover somewhere?

Toni


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

He doesn't look like a Havanese, though... at best, some kind of cross...


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

I just looked at him he is cute but Salt Lake would be a stretch. I am looking at a two year old male. I do have questions and planned to start a new thread, maybe this will work as well. 
He is 2 and weighs in a 20 lbs or a little less, he has some issues with marking. Sasha is very small for a hav about 9 lbs or less. Do you think he would be too big for her to hold her own while playing? How easy is it to break them of marking? I would take him to classes. His owner loves him dearly but her husband is being deployed to Japan and she is going with him. I need to make a decision ASAP as she leaves on the 3rd of January.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Brady is over 20 pounds and Dugan is 18 pounds. Cassie is 10 pounds and she is the one in charge. She keeps the boys in line. They all play together beautifully and I have never worried about the boys being too rough with Cassie (more like the other way around). My Mom's hav, Bacca, will mark whenever he first gets to my house. He would never dream to mark at my Mom's house. Usually, if you start with a belly band when he first arrives and tell him a firm "no" when you see him mark, I would think he would learn. It usually takes a few days for Bacca to quit the marking at my house. Good luck!


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

Thank you I would hate for him to have to go to a rescue, this lady waited a little too long to put an ad up because she is very sad to leave him. She had hoped that a family member would take him. He is on Petfinder in Bremerton Wa area. His name is Bailey. For those of you that have rescued a hav - he is two do you think he would be able to bond to me?


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Cassie was 2 1/2 when I got her as a foster from HRI (and failed fostering 101 and kept her). She is my shadow and loves me more than anything in the world. You would never guess she hasn't been with me since she was a puppy. Bacca (my Mom's hav) was a year and a half when she got him. He was a retired show dog (retired at an early age). He bonded with my Mom very quickly. You would never guess that she hadn't had him since he was a puppy. Hope that helps.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Oh Linda, he's adorable. He looks like a very happy boy, his smile in the last picture is priceless.

Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Linda:

I was looking at some Hav breeders' websites, and I came across Cache Havanese in Winnemucca, NV. They are retiring some young [3 year old males and a 5 year old female] Havs, and they are so beautiful.

Here is the link if you are interested: http://www.cachehavs.com/Adults.html


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Cache is Heather's kennel name. She is a moderator on the forum.


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

sashamom said:


> Thank you I would hate for him to have to go to a rescue, this lady waited a little too long to put an ad up because she is very sad to leave him. She had hoped that a family member would take him. He is on Petfinder in Bremerton Wa area. His name is Bailey. For those of you that have rescued a hav - he is two do you think he would be able to bond to me?


Linda, I rescued a half Hav, half Shih Tzu that had been abused. It was remarkable how quickly she bonded to me, like within a week. Now she loves to be near my DH, so much so I'm starting to call her his girlfriend, lol!

Earlier this year, my DD adopted a Hav from a vet's grandmother who had passed. At first he acted like an older dog and was a bit subdued, but now he acts like he's gotten a new lease on life, the funniest little boy who loves his big 35 lb shepherd mix sister. He is 5 years old and 8 lbs and totally in love with my DD. So sweet to see him with her and the vet is thrilled as can be.

I think it makes a big difference when you know the history of a dog, rather than have to discover it through trial and error, like many do who adopt a rescue.


----------



## Beanie (Aug 30, 2009)

*All Havanese...*



krandall said:


> He doesn't look like a Havanese, though... at best, some kind of cross...


Not according to Heather at Wasatch Rescue...he is all Havanese and is coming out of his shell...he is a little shy from being isolated for so long...she says he is an absolute doll.

Here's the number of Wasatch Animal Rescue:

Wasatch Animal Rescue
801-688-7598


----------



## Beanie (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh, Southwest Air: $59 to Salt Lake.


----------



## Beanie (Aug 30, 2009)

Falco, Gio and Madi at Cache Havanese are soooo beautiful; I don't think you could go wrong there..they will probably be scooped up in no time!


----------



## Beanie (Aug 30, 2009)

Beanie is 8 lbs. and has a 13 lb playmate...and she hides under the couch when he comes over because he has gotten a bit rough (and heavier) of late..I guess I would get a same size dog; but it also depends on the dog I suppose. No way you could get them together to see?


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

I spoke to the owner again tonight and she is thinking of waiting to go to Japan. We agreed that if she decides to go she will contact me and I will take him. I promised her that if for any reason he did not work with my situation I would work with HRI to find him a really good home. However, I doubt that he will be comming to me because she does not want to give him up. We all know how heartbreaking it would be to have to let our little ones go. At least now she can think it through without a feeling of panic. LB


----------

